# Let's hear some guess's



## Mike1950 (Jun 2, 2015)

5x5"x 30+- chunk of dry wood. I will put up another picture later but let us start here Note the obligatory foot shot.


----------



## Tclem (Jun 2, 2015)

Old wood

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 2, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Old wood



Been hangin around a while so you got that part right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 2, 2015)

Well, knowing your thing for walnut, that would be a good guess, but seems too obvious, any hints, where it came from? density? etc...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 2, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Well, knowing your thing for walnut, that would be a good guess, but seems too obvious, any hints, where it came from? density? etc...



I will tell you it is not walnut nor something I would normally have. But on the rest you are on your own. I will post another picture later.


----------



## SENC (Jun 2, 2015)

Someone better guess correctly soon before Mike forgets what it is.

Gum.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 2, 2015)

SENC said:


> Someone better guess correctly soon before Mike forgets what it is.
> 
> Gum.



Nope a little harder to get then gum..........


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 2, 2015)

That's called "Mywood"....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 2, 2015)

Bolivian rosewood


----------



## phinds (Jun 2, 2015)

So, you're not asking for any ID to be helpful to you, you're just teasing us to see if we can figure out what you already know?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 2, 2015)

phinds said:


> So, you're not asking for any ID to be helpful to you, you're just teasing us to see if we can figure out what you already know?




absolutely Paul. Said that up front. but I will be nice and here is another piece that is planed


----------



## TimR (Jun 2, 2015)

well, it has the appearance of being very tight grain from what I can see...I'm going with one of three possibles...
An ebony
A teak
or...Ipe

Am I even close, or stone cold?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 2, 2015)

TimR said:


> well, it has the appearance of being very tight grain from what I can see...I'm going with one of three possibles...
> An ebony
> A teak
> or...Ipe
> ...


 a no-no and no. It is heavy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 2, 2015)

Ah heck...I didn't even try to ask if domestic or not...but I won't do that...but I will suggest someone else do.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 2, 2015)

TimR said:


> Ah heck...I didn't even try to ask if domestic or not...but I won't do that...but I will suggest someone else do.



Good question- not domestic. My guess is @Kevin will guess it. No more pictures till I get a guess from him. Remember it has sat on a shelf for a long time.


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 2, 2015)

Dark cocobolo?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 2, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Dark cocobolo?


 Josh you are a party poop- ruined my fun- best sitting on a shelf in a dusty mill for a decade. GOOD guess

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 2, 2015)

I'll look at it on the big screen when i get home. Trying to look on this tiny screen ima guess monkeypod although i never seen any that dark. Whatever it is it's worth a pretty penny!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 2, 2015)

Oh wow coco? SERIOUS coin. Wow great find Mike you have found a gold mine wherever you're finding all these gems.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 2, 2015)

Yeah had I seen those last pics i would have guessed it even on this fone. Pretty obviuos in that pic good job Josh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 2, 2015)

All I have is my phone here haha it was tough to tell and still a guess but I have some dark cocobolo like that and could tell by the curl and sapwood It looked a little like coco. Nice find! I hope to find something cool on an old woodhoarders shelf sometime in my life! Haha nice piece!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 2, 2015)

I saw the first post and immediately thought Cocobolo - then saw that it had already been guessed, lol.

I've got some cocobolo pen blanks that are that dark. I've even got some cocobolo that is so dark, old, and oily it's pretty much impossible to see any grain patterns in it.

Nice find, Mike!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 2, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> All I have is my phone here haha it was tough to tell and still a guess but I have some dark cocobolo like that and could tell by the curl and sapwood It looked a little like coco. Nice find! I hope to find something cool on an old woodhoarders shelf sometime in my life! Haha nice piece!




31 bd ft of it and more where that came from if I am inclined to get it. last time I bought something this spendy it was brown-from mexico but it was in a baggy!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Jun 2, 2015)

If you can get a decent deal on more, I'm always looking to build my coco stash, Mike.


----------

